# Technical writer wanted



## Lead-man (Jun 28, 2011)

Technical writer wanted to write articles on my new websites , let me know your fees
cheers
Lead-man
www.emergencyroofer.co.uk 
www.roof-repairs-uk.co.uk


----------

